# Water Back UP Pump



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Has anyone use or have used a water driven back up sump pump? I have in the past but wondering what you have used.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

They are illegal here.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Yup, fraid they are a no-no in IL. Direct cross connection.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Unless connected to a RPZ. :yes: 
Schaffer and I talked about this long ago. You can, if it is connected to rpz.
People still want them even though the RPZ pushes up the cost.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Hmm. I'm suprised Bob let ya by with that. If that's the case I'd put one in every time I got the chance if I where you. $$$ gotta love that annual test $$$


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> They are illegal here.


 I'm begining to think that's all you know how to say:laughing:


----------

